# Cost Of New Qr25



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey all. I'm trying to buy a 2002 SE-R spec V, but the first owner blew the engine, so its got a brand new one. The car has 18,000 on it and the engine less than 50. Anyway, the asking price is 13,900, and I'd like to talk them down. They claim they bought the car for 7,000, then put a bunch into a new motor. How much does a new QR25 cost???

Any tips for talking them down would also be appreciated. THe title's clear.

Please im me at : igot4balls


THANKS,

JOHN


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's got a new motor in it, it's worth 11k. I'd say 13,900 if it had the original motor. That says the first engine was beaten....or just bad..............and this new engine has to be broken in properly.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

get him down to atleast 10,000. You can get a BRAND new 03 for like 16000-18000 now.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Yeah, 13, 900 is ridiculous. 18, 000 miles is a lot in a year or less, so they probably weren't the most careful with the car. Even if it looks new I would say it's worth about 10 to 10, 500 at the most. Offer 10 and if they say no, either leave and go somewhere else or bargain a bit, but don't pay 13, 900. You might as well wait and buy an 04 spec for with better performance and a warranty. Just my 2 cents. Later,
Fletch


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Cost Of New Qr25 
Hey all....still haven't gotten a reply on how much a new QR25 would cost. This one I'm looking at is a 2002 spec v with leather, sunroof, 18,000 on the car, less than 50 on the new motor, and it still has the original warranty. It's from a dealership, not a private seller.

Thanks for all the replies so far. I think everyone thought i meant a private seller, so what can i do to this dealer. i'm definately telling him 18,000 on a car that's a year old is quite a bit. They claim they paid like 5000 or so for a new engine, i'm wondering how close that is



Thanks,

john


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they want 18,000 for a used car with a NEW engine???

Go to another dealer and buy one NEW for 18,000


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *they want 18,000 for a used car with a NEW engine???
> 
> Go to another dealer and buy one NEW for 18,000 *


it say's 18000 miles on the car and they want 13,900 for the car :slap:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *it say's 18000 miles on the car and they want 13,900 for the car :slap: *


ahhh slap yourself  

Either way, I'd go in there and be like, I'll give you 11k for it. Nothing more.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *ahhh slap yourself
> 
> Either way, I'd go in there and be like, I'll give you 11k for it. Nothing more. *


LOL.....even $11,000 is a bit much. $10,000 sounds more reasonable.


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

i got my BRAND NEW 2003 SE-R for 16,600......i definitely wouldnt give him any more than 10,000 for a used car with a "new $5,000 engine."


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

jahlers said:


> *Cost Of New Qr25
> Hey all....still haven't gotten a reply on how much a new QR25 would cost.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has had to BUY a new engine. If anyone has had theirs replaced, it was probably under warranty considering these cars are only a couple of years old and we have a 5/60 warranty on the powertrain. That's a tough question. Try calling the dealer and getting a price.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

well, thanks everyone, but i said i wouldn't pay that much and someone came in and did pay that much. Ah well, i'll keep looking.


John


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

try the dealer for a used 2k3. they should be cheap since the 04 is now out


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

check ebay


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *try the dealer for a used 2k3. they should be cheap since the 04 is now out  *


Or even a NEW '03. They will be clearing out quick now so you better move on it for a good deal. Peace.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Plus, the 04's are ugly as hell, .


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I was in the process of negotiating when someone actually did decide to pay 13,997 for it, so good luck to that sucker. I am still in the market and moving to Miami, so if you know anyone, let me know. If not, when I find one I'll certainly have more questions. Thanks again. This is the most helpful forum i've ever been a part of.


John


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

jahlers said:


> *Thanks for all the help everyone. I was in the process of negotiating when someone actually did decide to pay 13,997 for it, so good luck to that sucker. I am still in the market and moving to Miami, so if you know anyone, let me know. If not, when I find one I'll certainly have more questions. Thanks again. This is the most helpful forum i've ever been a part of.
> 
> 
> John *


wow he paid way too much for that car


----------

